
How open data was used to uncover the elite benefiting from Myanmar’s jade trade - herah
https://medium.com/@opencorporates/how-open-company-data-was-used-to-uncover-the-powerful-elite-benefiting-from-myanmar-s-multi-1ef35f88d6bd#.ommzbiwrk
======
dharma1
"This white paper shows how not only was it critical that OpenCorporates had
this information (much of the information was removed from the official
register during the investigation)"

I've been spending a lot of time in Myanmar over the past 3 years. While there
is incredible progress on some fronts, corruption and asset grabbing by those
in power is so entrenched that I'm pretty sure nothing will change as a result
of this investigation, except perhaps removal of some data from public
records.

The country is deeply in need of public revenue to fund the most basic public
needs, like functional roads and sanitation, but vast amounts of the natural
resource wealth are being misappropriated with no end in sight.

------
Buetol
OpenCorporates limits you to 500 req/month + hard to download data in bulk
(you have to pay) => This is a good example of what Open Data should not be.

The crazy part is how they receive so many OpenData prizes while being so
closed.

~~~
herah
The data is under a share-alike license which means if you're not going to
share the results of the whatever you're going to do with the data with the
rest of the world. A lot of academics, open data projects, NGOs and
journalists use our Open Data API without any problem but ofcourse, we use the
profits from selling our data to businesses to support the organisation. We
think it's really important an organisation such as OpenCorporates remains
sustainable and that's why we have this model.

~~~
Buetol
That's a fair reasoning. I'm just saying that this is not opendata for me. And
calling yourself opendata is misleading in my opinion.

